# Granizo em Aveiro



## Estação SP (5 Set 2011 às 23:58)

Boa noite...

Estou a criar este tópico porque este ano numa altura de chuvas, chegou a cair granizo em aveiro do tamanho de uma bola de golfe...

Nenhuma estaçao meteorologica conseguia registir a queda de bolas de golfe

Partia logo com o anemometro, é que as pás no anemometro sao tao fininhas, aquilo mal um toque parte logo, mesmo a Davis nao registia a isso pois nao??
o termo-higro se estivesse num RS nao acontecia nada, e o pluvimetro tambem e os outros sensores tambem nao fazia prejuizo... o pior era o anemometro...

Obrigado!


----------



## Geiras (6 Set 2011 às 00:11)

Não percebi nada deste tópico... o que tem a ver o anemómetro com o "registo" de granizo ?


----------



## Geiras (6 Set 2011 às 00:24)

Geiras disse:


> Não percebi nada deste tópico... o que tem a ver o anemómetro com o "registo" de granizo ?



Desculpa lá pah, eu li mal e interpretei "registir"  com "registar"


----------



## Estação SP (6 Set 2011 às 00:49)

Geiras disse:


> Desculpa lá pah, eu li mal e interpretei "registir"  com "registar"



Na boa, mas entao axas que o anemometro nao se partia com granizo do tamanho de bolas de golfe??


----------



## Geiras (6 Set 2011 às 00:57)

Estação SP disse:


> Na boa, mas entao axas que o anemometro nao se partia com granizo do tamanho de bolas de golfe??



Granizo dessa dimensão até vidros de carros etc. parte... mas e registos dessas "bolas"?


----------



## Estação SP (6 Set 2011 às 01:27)

Geiras disse:


> Granizo dessa dimensão até vidros de carros etc. parte... mas e registos dessas "bolas"?



Chegou a dar no telejornal e cheguei a ver e a pessoas a mostrarem o granizo na mao...


----------

